# La Gloria Cubana (Cuba) Medaille d'Or No. 1 Cigar Review - A Cuban Treasure!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best regular-edition cigar (Cuban or Non-Cuban) I've ever had, from a box of OSU-May 07, construction & performance the best, honey & floral hi...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana (Cuba) Medaille d'Or No. 1 Cigar Review - A Cuban Treasure!


----------

